# Sew for yourself challenge!



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

So, Angie and I were chatting on another thread.

We all sew and do so many nice things for others, we really should consider that we, ourselves are worth a special treat now and again.

Would anyone like to take me up on a challenge to sew for yourself.

It can be wearables, or a bag that you've been meaning to make, or a pillow to make you happy when you look at it. Something you WANT, instead of need.

I need to make myself some clothing... but I need to be reasonable and start small. As in a shirt or a gown, instead of planning a whole wardrobe. I'm going to think about what I need and what would make me happy and post what I'm doing and I'd love for some of you to come along on the ride!

If a few people join on, we'll set some goal dates, etc...

I bet we can have some fun!

dawn


dawn


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds fun and what I need to do something for myself. I have ump-teen projects going for others but nothing for me, (poor me :hysterical


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me in.

Lillian


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I guess I'm going to have to join in since my name was mentioned in the OP

I know I have bought a top or jacket pattern that I've been considering.

I'm leaning more in the lines of the jacket as it's loose, would take to being a crazy quilt type of design and they turn the air conditioner on really well where I work in the summer and I need something for when the air conditioner vent is blowing.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

alright I am in need to make some more peasant type blouses for me as I had to toss my last one in the rag bin this morning it had a hole in a very noticeable spot that I don't like to call any extra attention to if you know what I mean.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've done a bit of sewing for myself lately, a couple of handbag/tote styles that I've been wanting to try. However, I have another style bag I'd like to try out:teehee:, so...count me in!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ok, lets get some chatter going... Sorry, Angie for throwing you in the mix. I adore your skills and talents and you're one of my favorite HT'ers.
It sounds like the jacket would be an awesome place to start. I have, unfinished in my UFO box an xl size pieced jacket that was a round robin in a quilting group I'm part of. I chose to do mine in white on white (actually cream on cream) and for each patchwork piece to be textured, or embellished in some way. It's lovely. I need to finish it and wear it, though I might have to back it down to a large. You reminded me of that.

Pauline... my last peasant style blouse (are you talking the raglan sleeve, elastic necked kind?) was when I was a teen. IT was the worlds most wearable comfortable top and I wore it to rags. I really could use one of those. I had one made of dotted swiss and one made of red bandana fabric and I LOVED those tops.

About a year ago, I bought, on a clearance a navy linen Ralph Lauren tunic style top. I LOVE the tunic style top and it's been forever since I'd had one. They're easy to make and you can embellish (this one is navy embroider on navy linen) or not as it floats your boat. That's one idea.

I have about stopped wearing shorts... maybe in the garden, but only when I'm not expecting folks. It's all together disconcerting to look down and see my grannies knees! I'd love to perfect a lightweight cropped pant that I could do some for general purpose wearing, so I'd have more than I currently have to wear 'out'. that's another idea.

And I love a cotton summer nightgown and it's been years since I had one that 'felt' good. There's a tale I've been meaning to share on my blog and a nightgown I've been meaning to reproduce. I think it would be so very special to me and I KNOW that I should make it. that might be my project...

So, come on girlies... share your ideas, so we can cheerlead each other on to completion. We'll take a few days to share around before we 'commit' to the project and a time frame~!

Have sewing machine, will sew!

dawn


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

My project is a bag to hold my cloth grocery bags and my shopping lists. The bag in red canvas or twill with yellow wire ribbon sunflowers appliqued on it. I'm going to cut down a dollar store 3 ring binder to use for my shopping lists and make a matching cover for it from the red cloth. Maybe with a zipper closing.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Dawn that is exactly the top I am making I love them especially when working in the yard with the heat here and they were great while they lasted the one I made into rags today was at least 6.5 yrs old as I wore it as a maternity/nursing top when I had my youngest and she will be 7 in May


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I accept the challenge. Tonight I sewed, by hand, a little roll up for my short double pointed knitting needles. I have a larger one, but it's nice to have the sock needles in their own unit.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Oh! Maura, I need to make rolls for my knitting needles BADLY!  

See, another example of doing for others and going without!

Good,good Idea.... Can you share a photo?

Now, I need not get overwhelmed by all the choices before me and I need to set about to sew!

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My knitting needles need something nice, too. right now, in a bunch in a gift bag. but they are together.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a partially finished skirt my mother started me for Christmas, never finished, and sent home to me yesterday. I always need clothes, so maybe I should try to finish that up first.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Mama Tiger,,, if it's for YOU, it counts, doesn't matter who started it!

This is a make something for YOU challenge!

Join us!


dawn


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ok, Ladies... lets do this...

For the month of April, and we can extend it if we need to, lets challenge ourselves to do at least ONE sewing project for ourselves. Please feel free to share your ideas and most importantly, your accomplishments, so that we can rejoice in each others taking time to care for ourselves.

When you post a completed item it would be awesome to be able to see a photo of it.
It helps when you're sewing for real women (not dress forms) to see how others are making this work. and it's very hard for many of us to do for ourselves...

This mornings sewing task at my house is to repair my drummer sons stick bag in advance of a band competition tomorrow... the sticks clearly have to stay in the bag, attached to the drum and one pocket is completed unattached to the bag!

See... this is how I don't get to sew for me~!

dawn


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I am thinking a new skirt for me. Something that says spring is here! Of corse I would like the skirt pattern that Dawn made for her daughter, but since Simplicity patterns don't go on sale at JoAnns until the end of the month. I will have to dig through all of my other unused patterns. I can't wait maybe I will have a new skirt for Easter! Thanks for the motivation.

Lillian


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Well my challenge would be to just finish the jeans quilt that I started. I got interrupted last week with some other sewing and finishing a project I started almost three years ago. :hrm: :smack 
We always keep the prototypes, the first ones of something I make. It's sort of a tradition that my husband started. I already had a gal ask me if I was going to make them for sale when I mentioned the idea at a second hand shop. 
Well that is done and I finally have some time today.Maybe.... Other than that I have some fabric that I bought last fall and some from a couple years ago that was from the fall time, that I would like to make a jacket out of but have yet to find a pattern that I like. :grumble: Seems that I have a picture of what I want in my mind and nothing matches. Guess I will have to go through my stash of patterns and see what I can find. :grumble::grumble:


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh dear!! I need to be in this challenge, but not sure I have enough time to finish something for me in April..maybe May!! I've got 4 paying projects to finish first, and two block swaps for HT..oh dear..so much sewing, so little time!!!!!!!!!! let me think and ponder a minute..will get back to you..this is a grand idea!!!!


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in. I just made myself 2 flared, elastic band skirts. We have been going to church for about a year now, and no one wears pants. I have a very sorry wardrobe, so I do want to sew quite a bit.
I am also sewing for my granddaughter who wants clothes to match grandmas.
I always sew for someone else, so this is new to me, even though my figure leaves a lot to be desired.
I want to get a pattern to make some long dresses;something simple. Hopefully I will get to sew myself a dress soon. Buslady


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I would love to join the challange, BUT I'm going out of town this comming weekend, and when I get back will be having surgery on my foot. The one I use to press the peddle with. Will be out of commision for about 4 to 6 weeks.

Maybe next time. I do have some fabric I need to use up.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I would love to join this challenge but with my house still in disarray with this never ending remodel and all my sewing stuff packed up it would certainly be challenging for me to get everything together for April. Now if I can have until May then I would love to do it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a question. Are we going to post pictures when we are done with said projects?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have had a simple sundress cut out for ever but never made it up, this is the perfect reason to get myself in gear. I also have a pattern for one seam pants that make up really quick and need to make up some carpi pants for myself for the summer too, maybe out of seersucker or something that would be cool like that. (Sewsilly, I understand what you mean about granny knees!) If anyone needs patterns please ask me before you buy one, I have a chest full of them, mostly older ones but patterns don't change that much. Have every size from 6 to 16.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I so desperately need to be in on this. I'm in dire need of something to wear to church. Ladies at our church wear pants, but dressy, not sloppy. With my weight gain, I wear mostly pants and loose blouses or jackets over a cami. I have a few jackets but it seems like I'm always wearing the same black dress slacks. Yep, I need to be in this challenge. I'll start digging in my stash.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I started a project for me in January. I have been waiting for 10 years to begin this. Finally have a home with a fireplace and mantel. It is a pattern for a Christmas mantel piece. Of course, the original pattern was not long enough, so I added a couple more houses, a church and a barn. Plus more trees, including a large one with animals stacked on top of each other, decorating the tree. Using bits and pieces from several different patterns. Each house will be decorated with beads, ribbons, lace, etc.

I plan to work on it all year long and hope to finish it in time for Christmas (in between everything else going on!!)


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Look at us grow! I'm so excited!

Yes, we're posting photos... if you don't know how, we'll try to help with that.

dawn


----------



## granite-ridge (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi everyone. I don't post much, but I read a lot and I always enjoy seeing everyone's work. 

I have so many projects going that NEED to be done for various reasons that I never get around to sewing for myself, so this challenge is just perfect for me. I'm in!

I've been patching an old summer weight bathrobe for years now and I'd really like a new one. Does anyone know of a wrap-around robe pattern that actually wraps ALL the way around, if you know what I mean  ? I also need to find the right fabric for this - the robe I have is a synthetic blend that doesn't breathe as well as I'd like. If I'm going to spend the time on something for myself, I'd like it to be really nice and luxurious, so every night when I put it on I can enjoy the results of my labor. Any suggestions?


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Granite-ridge,

When I was a kid, my paternal grandmother, whom I next to never got to see, made me a cotton flannel bathrobe. It was, for all intents and purposes, made like a doctor's lab coat.
It was the really good old fashioned kind of cotton flannel, thick and warm but not heavy.
It wore and washed for years and was the perfect 'topper' for so much at home work. It buttoned up the front and stayed fastened when I needed it to... I wonder how many days I did chores in that thing. I wore it until well after I married and she made it for me when I was 10 years old.

So, my suggestion might be to think outside of the box about a pattern. I have a wrap robe and the thing will not stay wrapped or fastened and while it's warm, it's truly for sitting still or using after my bath. 

Fabric content - also think outside the box. What floats your boat... what do you like to feel , tactically against your skin.

I have a short robe which is a 'swing coat' cut, in black 'minkee' fabric. Husband bought it and I find that I wear it a LOT and it's holding up well. It zips up the front, separating zipper, hip length, it doesn't get in the of doing chores. 

Good luck on this project. I'm finding it fascinating to discover that WAY more women than myself needs "Permission" to make something for themselves that they want or need or imagine that they'll love. Goodness, we're all deserving of using our time and talents to give to ourselves.  This has been a real eye opener for me!

dawn


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

putting on a fashion at the local college for the Clothing and Textile program...

I was at the basic sewing class talking about the fashion show to the new students and what I need from them...

there was a beautiful piece of Rayon sitting on the cutting table where the instructor was sitting. I asked her who's fabric it was because I wanted to know where they purchased it from.

She said it was hers and gave it to me! I am not sure how much is there.. at least 2 yards... so count me in!

I will wear it at the fashion show as I get all of the students organized to walk the catwalk!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

One of the issues I have, other than doing for everyone else before doing for myself is the schedule. This week is spring break, which logically means that I should have some time to myself, but I am headed out early to get the vehicle serviced because spring break demands a 'road trip'. 

The kid is a senior and is amazingly good. He wants to take a couple of friends to our house at the beach, which is reasonable. While there, we'll cook and eat, read and walk on the beach. Teens will play board games at night and I'll read. I'm delighted that he wants his mom along at this point. We'll all travel in my van and all the parents will know where their teens are what they're up to. So, in the grand scheme of things, that's why I'll not be sewing for me this week! (Unless I take some handwork to do...)
This house is a 'rental unit' by the week (year round, but mostly in the summer) and I have a few housekeeping chores that I need to do down there before the first of the season rentals anyway.

How do ya'll plan on finding the time to do this 'sew for ourselves' project? Will you have to carve out time, will you sew in 'spare minute' times throughout the week?
Will you dedicate a few hours to the project while other things 'sit and wait' or go undone?

I need to start by narrowing down what I want to make. I'm laid off, so part of what I need to decide is which stash item to use, instead of buying something. 

So much to think about~!

dawn


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I wanted to do this and worked hard this weekend toward it.

I have the fabric and pattern for new pajamas. I am making a strong effort not to buy anything made in China. So, I need to go back to sewing more.

I leave for TX in 12 days and I want to have new pjs and possibly a robe to take with me. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Well my time is divied up between a split shift job. So i try to get some work done on my mid day break and on my days off, which usually is on Mondays. I did get a small amount done today on the quilt. But for now my sewing area is also very cramped. We are looking for a larger place, hopefully further west of here..LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't see me starting on my myself project until after up coming weekend. I have to finish these two dresses, and tonight I did not work on them as there was lightening in the area and my sewing machine is an expensive (as I don't have $$ to replace) machine. So it stayed off and unplugged tonight. Tomorrow after work I expect to get more done.

They at least look like dresses and are hanging now. 

to those cramped and looking for time. Good luck. Time seems a very precious commodity these days.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

granite-ridge said:


> I've been patching an old summer weight bathrobe for years now and I'd really like a new one. Does anyone know of a wrap-around robe pattern that actually wraps ALL the way around, if you know what I mean  ? Any suggestions?


I will go and dig through my patterns, what size do you need, small, medium or large? Just PM me!


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay, I'm jumping in. Trying to perfect a simple pants pattern for myself anyway. It is a very simple pair of pants with a drawstring waist. I have a couple of fitting issues, so getting the crotch length just right and having the waist sit where I want it to needs to be done. I am going to use this pattern to make several pairs of light-weight pants, capris, and shorts for summer, spring, fall. I found some solid color pre-cut fabric, intended for scrubs, at Wal-Mart in the clearance aisle. $2.50 for 2.5 yards plus a pants pattern (which i really didn't need but...) I am using that for my first pair. I started them last night. I'll see if they get done in time to wear them camping this weekend.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Time is a problem for me--which is strange since I am SAHM who homeschools, but doeesn't work outside the home. I just don't have time right now! I am in the midst of crocheting 2 baby blankets plus the regular cleaning, cooking, laundry, and homeschooling.

Not sure when I"m going to fit this in...


----------



## granite-ridge (Mar 17, 2008)

My usual solution to finding time to do something extra is to skip housecleaning! Just let the dust bunnies free-range a bit longer before herding them up.

So far, I've cleaned up the seed-starting paraphenalia from the dining room table so I have a place to work, picked out and ordered a pattern, discovered Etsy (where I bought the pattern), spent way too much time looking at Etsy, taken my measurements so I knew which size pattern to order, got depressed about my measurements, and started a diet. Next I have to clean up the sewing room and pick out fabric. Even a "simple" sewing project is an ordeal for me! Is it any wonder I don't do it more often?

For some reason I get very attached to my bathrobes and am reluctant to give them up, so I had to put some thought into exactly what I wanted this time. (at least I'm not as bad as a friend who NAMES her nightgowns!) I decided on a fancy lounging robe to "match" my art-deco-ish bedroom. If it fits well, I might make a less fancy, shorter version to use as more of a housecoat that I can do chores in, like SS described above.

So this is the pattern I'm going to use:

http://butterick.mccall.com/b5152-products-7797.php?page_id=371/

(Thanks CC for offering to help on this) It's got some gathers at the waist that I think will let me adjust it to fit better. I have had trouble in the past with the straight kimono-style robes closing in the front because so much material was required in the back!

Now to find some of that slinky fabric I hate sewing on...


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Count me in. I have so many garment projects in my head and fabrics in my stash. 

I have been making small quilts for gniece and baby on the way and scarf ties and bow ties for our chorus. And tablecloths, placemats, and napkins for table settings. 

Time to sew for me. First will probably be some tops from an old favorite Stretch and Sew pattern. I think it is the Quick Tee. I have navy and white tops that I always reach for. Comfortable and look nice. I need other colors.

Next will be a medium flare 6-gore skirt from another favorite pattern. Had to hunt it out of the pattern archives. (Have you noticed it's not always easy or even possible to find simple classic style patterns?) I've only made it twice, but have worn those 2 skirts forever.

Both patterns are easy to make. So this challenge will get me going.

Let's have a challenge gallery for posting our photos.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Finished my pants last night but won't be posting pictures of those! i need to make an adjustment for my low butt and high back waist. Other than that, they are fine. Pattern can be adjusted easily enough so the next pair should fit just fine.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Whoo hoooo! I just counted! We are numbered 22! 

I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one who needs to seriously take a little time to sew for myself!

Spring break was this week for my school kid, and I took a van full of teens to the beach for several days. I knitted some more on a beautiful "Ishbel" shawlette for ME while there. I'm enjoying that process and am not rushing things there.

But, now that I'm back, I'm going to figure out what it is I'm making for me and get started!

dawn


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

so, roll call so far is:

Sewsilly
CC
Ms Lilly
Shara
Aohtee
Angie
Pauline
Blueberry chick
Maura
Mama Tiger 
Katskitten
Maxine
buslady
Fae
Country Lady
Billie in Mo
Granite ridge
Westbrook
Country Sunshine
Sewserious
garnet
Pourfolkes

Welcome these and anyone else who wants to join in.

I'm so looking forward to photos of all our fun!

dawn:goodjob:


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, I am trying. I have a set of pjs and a night shirt cut out. I leave for TX next Saturday and my goal is to have both of those done and a shirt and pair of capris. We will see. Somehow I found fabric I thought would make a great skirt. It would be simple. Working on it!

Supper is fixed ahead of time. Maybe I will sew yet this evening. I would have already but my youngest asked me to come spot for him as he sighted in his gun. How can I say no on a beautiful, sunny afternoon. Afterall, he is my baby.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ok, all together now! _Let's go, countrysunshine, let's go! _ "cheerfingers!~"

Join in all you other cheerleaders~! 

Wait.... I've never been a cheerleader!

; )

I'm pulling for you. and I LOVE it when I get on a roll and churn out stuff.

Play with that kid and then hop to! Sounds like you have a plan and a deadline.
And wearing them on the trip would be so very awesome!

dawn


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

This morning I dropped in at a quilt group at a senior center. A quilting friend for years at another center has "retired" from sewing. She gave all her fabric to a mutual friend, who brought a big bunch to today's group. 

Most of the members just want quilt fabric. I came home with some nice yardage of garment fabric. So maybe I will work on some of that for our challenge. I would like to be able to take something to show the group next week.


----------



## Maggie29 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello All! New member here, just wanted to join in! I've got a denim jacket I'd like to fix a bit (store bought) and there's a pretty lil dress I have been planning. Seems like a good time to get some me stuff done. Makes me smile just thinking about it! Count me in.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok Here is there question of the day....Does Doll/Mini quilts count for this? 

I have this really cute Medallion Doll quilt I would love to finish up just for me, as it would be my very 1st one and It is all done by hand quilting!! From there I would love to work on my UnderGround RailRoad Doll quilt..... and then.....and then there's the...... well you get the idea. I have a ton of UFO projects that are full size quilts and I want to finish something up for me that is manageable....lol.

RHTricia


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Red Headed Tricia says, :_I would love to finish up* just for me*,_

Yes, that qualifies. What ever you're making that is for YOU....

I put in a load of fabric to freshen and wash this am that I already have. I stacked up some patterns (cause I'm bad about buying patterns for me, but never actually sewing them at all). I may have to work on the civ war get up, first (which is actually for me) but I'm getting so excited about sewing selfishly!

dawn


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Deb,

Don't you feel bad... a $9 apron will save a whole lot of good clothes! AND make you feel so wonderful.

I have a couple of apron patterns that come in different sizes... What kind are you thinking you'd like to make?

A long time ago, I made up a pattern that is sort of like the butchers apron but is flexible in size and adjusts, so that my husband (who is a big boy) and I (I'm a size 16 and my daughter (a size 4) can all use it. I'll be happy to share, though I've never written up the instructions. Rather simple.

Don't you feel bad.... glad to have you on board! :happy0035:

dawn


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here and would love to do this challange but have to finish some clothes for my daughter first. I do have two dresses planned for myself that I can't wait to get to though!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Kimberly, Happy to have you... don't worry about the time frame. With kids clothes, you have to sew quickly anyway, or they'll out grow it!

dawn


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

update

working on my pattern, it is a kwik sew 1073. A simple "v' neck with elastic at the waist, sleeveless shift. 










in this rayon fabric (that needs washing)


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Man, I have tons of sewing to do, but first I have to build a goat shelter and finish some fencing and make some new nest boxes, and fix the turkey pen that's falling apart........


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I'm bumping this to say that I have found some awesome green print dotted swiss thick enough to make an unlined shirt and have cut out the 'gypsy' shirt that we talked about earlier in the thread. I've been sidetracked making a dress for the daughter... sigh.

dawn


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

It's crazy late to think about you all, but I've been dying over some fabric at, of all places, Wal-Mart. Every time I see it all I can think of is a kicky spring skirt. Of course, I'm a pretty basic sewer, so I have no idea if I'm over my head thinking I can do a skirt. I've been hand sewing little birds for my son, and would really love do something for me.

Can I join? 
Can anyone recommend a type of skirt that is super easy? I'm thinking something full/flared/A-line and waist type doesn't matter.

Thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Get you enough fabric for length x 2 plus about 6 inches to a foot.

two lengths, sewn together at selvage edges,
turn down the top (part of the extra fabric) and make two or three casings for 1/4 or 3/8 elastic. Run elastic thru for what is comfortable for your waist.
Hem the bottom, rolled or hand stitched or just turned under a couple of time.

This will give a medium full pull on skirt, unless you're tiny, then it will be more full, a bit larger, and it will be some less full, but this should fit just about anyone, - it all depends on the length of the elastic for your waist.

Angie


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Angie, that sounds doable! I'm not tiny, size 12ish, so that sounds like it would do nicely. 

So, whatever my length x2 plus extra is would be the amount I ask to be cut. So like 50" or so would be a little over 4 yards. Silly question, but I always get confused about which direction the fabric should be cut from, the width or length.

I'm off to work in a minute and will be headed to WM on my way home. I'm excited to start!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The will cut length.

If you want from waist to knee, and that's 24 inches - that's 2 feet.
Then 2ft x 2 = 4 feet pulse one foot extra = 5 feet, which would be 1.6667 (one and two thirds) yards. In this case - I would get two yards, one spool of the best thread you can, and one hank of at least 3 yards of 3/8 or 1/4 elastic.

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, I'm throwing my hat in this ring. 
I have a couple of sewing projects, for me, that are stashed away and I can't convince myself to work on.

HOWEVER, I am in need of a summer bag, so I started on yesterday. I'm excited. I just needed some permission.


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Angie, thank you! Annnnnnnnnnd this is why I didn't go into a math-related profession.

Erin, I felt the same way! I know perfectly well I should do it for me, but needed someone to tell me it's ok.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Still trying to get to that project for me! I am on a deadline to get these crazy quilt blocks done and out in the mail before next week. My goal is to get them finished and start on "my" something next week.

Lillian


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't started MY something yet, either. I hope to this weekend.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Yep, this is why we all need this challenge... Me included.

I have a top cut out. Since I cut it out, I've made a dress for my darling daughter, who's a doctor on a very, very awful schedule and who's paying back loans. I'll say that her pressing need outweighed mine, certainly. 

and, two funerals in as many days of close family friends (we're 50, folks and bit shocked at how quickly friends are dying from strange things) have put a pause on my getting into the sewing room.

I have gotten the 19th century petticoat for the reproduction wear, every stitch by hand and so comfy that I want to wear it everyday!

Will get into the sewing room on my own behalf hopefully this weekend and have some photos soon.

dawn


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

i have mine cut out and waiting for me in a laundry basket and have started to remodel an outfit that i purchased that i thought would be the right size so i bought it without trying on for a special activity and had to wear it being rather snug through the top and so because it was worn not able to return but can modify to add the extra in to the sides to make it fit


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I did my "sew for yourself" project yesterday. I had gotten some free fabric from my sister-in-law (left overs from a home decorating project, I think). Very nice fabric with a tropical feel, so I made a new tote bag for the beach/pool/summer. 

I designed the bag myself, with a zip top and two side pockets. I'll try to get pics up soon.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am beginning to sew for myself. I finished an apron this past year (I am going to have to do a lot of practice) and I have sewn headcoverings for myself. In fact, I am going to make myself a new headcovering today.


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

I finally finished my skirt! I'm going to read up on posting pictures here, and then see if the sun will peek out at all this week. I can't believe it's done...and that I had to take it on a trip with me to get the time to do it


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

So I have three projects I want to do and I can't pick, lol. I want to make a quilt skirt, an apron, and a bible cover. Hmmmm....maybe I will do all?

I know I am late....


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

You're not too late, Shara~! We're all having significant trouble making time for ourselves which is why we need to do this~! I'm three fourths done on a dress for myself and have a top cut out!~ Which is far more than I've done for me in years!~

dawn


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

This is what I did for Derby Day party. Of course the cast on my leg just really added to the outfit! :hysterical: The colors in the dress really don't show up very good, it has the same shades of blue as the hat.

I don't know what is happening that the photo's I have up loaded are disappearing from here but this is the link to my Photobucket album, the dress is on page one, first row.

http://s455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/cmax49/Sewing and Crafts/


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a quick note. I finally finished my quilt project for me. I will post a thread with picks a little later. It was a weird Tuesday and now a bit too late in the wee hours to do much more on this contraption....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Angie, would the pattern for the skirt you posted in a previous thread work for a long skirt, ankle length or so? I would like to make some simple skirts for church.
TIA,
Mickey


----------

